
I've been working for nearly 5 years to reverse engineer Dungeon Master (2014) - robin_reala
http://www.dungeon-master.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=29805
======
jmnicolas
You got to admire the dedication needed to reverse engineer a game for five
years ! This guy is an ultimate geek (in a good way).

